# Kimber Ultra Carry



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about changing over my CC weapon from a Kahr PM40 to a Kimber Ultra Carry. I've been carrying daily for the past 18 mo. and have been wanting to make a move to a 45 auto for awhile now. Any thoughts on the Kimber as a CC weapon would be a big help.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Go handle one if you have not done so yet and if you can shoot one all the better.

I really like the looks of the Kimber Ultra Carry; however, I handled one yesterday and did not like the way the metal on the backside of the grip dug into my hand. It felt like it would/could tear the skin off the palm of my hand.

I have heard a lot of people state on this forum that they carry a Kimber and specifically the Ultra Carry but it is not my cup of tea any more.

Just my .02.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I carry a Kimber Ultra CDP II. Take a look at one vs. the Ultra Carry. The CDP is lighter, has an ambi safety, standard night sights and a checkered front strap. These features are either upgrades or aftermarket additions to the Ultra Carry and add up to much more than the cost difference between the two guns. I switched from carrying an XD SC9 and have never looked back. I carry both IWB and OWB depending on conditions. This gun is thin and light and carries well. I'm put a thin set of grips on it for comfort (the checkered side grips can grate your skip when carrying IWB without an undershirt). I haven't found anything else I would carry other than this gun. 8 rounds of .45 in a small, light, thin carry package.

The CDP rides tight against me in a Don Hume belt holster.


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice as well the pic's. A friend of the family has one and we'll be going to the range very soon.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> the checkered side grips can grate your skip when carrying IWB without an undershirt


Please don't skip. It looks, well... funny.

sincerely,
PhilR.


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have used a Kimber Pro carry for a while now, and I like it. The 4" barrel is just right for me, and the small of the back outside belt holster from Tagua will also fit my G23 when it comes. Sorry can't get a pic, cause its behind me!  As soon as I turn around to get the picture, its behind me again!! :smt082 Ever see a dog chase his tail? :smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Please don't skip. It looks, well... funny.
> 
> sincerely,
> PhilR.


:smt082


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a pretty gun! Where can I get myself one??


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a kimber ultra carry II that I just love what a great gun wouldn't trade it for the world


----------

